# Export driver data from app to spreadsheets



## 2016JettaTSi

UberPeople... I'm having zero luck finding a program or app that easily accesses my app data (including individual trip data, miles, rates... etc) that I can use to determine the "real income". Any suggestions? I am now manually transferring all my data to anot excel spreadsheet. Thanks!


----------



## UberSelect07

I export my pay information by sending a CSV file from the partner website. I import this into a spreadsheet. I also use an app called MyRideTrac to track all of my miles because Uber only reports miles with someone in the back seat. You get to write-off all of your miles. I use MyRideTrac to track all of my miles and expenses.


----------



## McGyüber

I use IFTTT (If This Then That)
You can use it for all kinds of different things to automate your life.
But for uber I have my uber emails (for earnings) automatically added to a spreadsheet in my google drive/docs.
If your uber registered email is not gmail then setup an email rule to forward it to your gmail.
Then from there IFTTT can export it to google docs


----------



## 58756

2016JettaTSi said:


> UberPeople... I'm having zero luck finding a program or app that easily accesses my app data (including individual trip data, miles, rates... etc) that I can use to determine the "real income". Any suggestions? I am now manually transferring all my data to anot excel spreadsheet. Thanks!


They don't want REAL income to be determined easily because they have a lot of drivers that live on subsidized housing or something and have to watch what income they make so it is a way for them to trick people to working longer due to people loosing track of what they earned so far.


----------



## JBStack

UberSelect07 said:


> I export my pay information by sending a CSV file from the partner website. I import this into a spreadsheet. I also use an app called MyRideTrac to track all of my miles because Uber only reports miles with someone in the back seat. You get to write-off all of your miles. I use MyRideTrac to track all of my miles and expenses.


Sorry Newbie here. What do your refer to as 'the partner website' ? Thanks


----------



## RussellP

partners.uber.com


----------



## UberSelect07

Yep. thanks Russel. you can send yourself a CSV file. On the earnings report pages, select a pay period and then click the "email csv" button. You will get a spreadsheet emailed to you. I am working on a spreadsheet that combines my uber pay statements with the files from MyRideTrac to provide income and expenses in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Nifty Driver

UberSelect07 said:


> Yep. thanks Russel. you can send yourself a CSV file. On the earnings report pages, select a pay period and then click the "email csv" button. You will get a spreadsheet emailed to you. I am working on a spreadsheet that combines my uber pay statements with the files from MyRideTrac to provide income and expenses in the spreadsheet.


UberSelect07: I fail to see the "Email CSV" button - Do you open each day to do this? Do you email it by day or week? Please advise.

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## werty

Nifty Driver said:


> UberSelect07: I fail to see the "Email CSV" button - Do you open each day to do this? Do you email it by day or week? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks!
> Tracy


I can't see it either. Checked everywhere in the "Pay statements" tab of the "Partner earnings" page.


----------



## UberFred

I don't have the option to send a csv file any more.


----------



## werty

It wasn't very useful anyway. Was just a table of the statements, not the individual trips like OP wants. For that you need to make a web scraper and parser.


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc

It seems that you have to set up a business to be able to download this information. see https://developer.uber.com/docs/businesses/data-automation/data-download


----------



## Harley9

It appears that you can download your driver information through Uber's API program, but you have to be signed up and accepted in order gain access at this time. Below is where you can get more information and what data is available and how to apply for their API program.


----------



## Unleaded

UberSelect07 said:


> I export my pay information by sending a CSV file from the partner website. I import this into a spreadsheet. I also use an app called MyRideTrac to track all of my miles because Uber only reports miles with someone in the back seat. You get to write-off all of your miles. I use MyRideTrac to track all of my miles and expenses.


You are successfully doing what we (who are not) want to. What is the step by step process and procedure for converting, exporting and importing Uber data from its origin into an Excel spreadsheet or into a format that we can learn and use to our advantage?



JBStack said:


> Sorry Newbie here. What do your refer to as 'the partner website' ? Thanks


Insert ... partners.uber.com ... in your search engine and sign in to your Uber account and all of your Uber financial records will be available to you. You can research the info and print it out. Hope this helps.



UberSelect07 said:


> Yep. thanks Russel. you can send yourself a CSV file. On the earnings report pages, select a pay period and then click the "email csv" button. You will get a spreadsheet emailed to you. I am working on a spreadsheet that combines my uber pay statements with the files from MyRideTrac to provide income and expenses in the spreadsheet.


Out of curiosity, just where does one find the "email CSV" button? I opened up the earnings report pages and all were listed, bot I could not locate the "email CSV" button. Thanks in advance.


----------



## UberSelect07

Unleaded said:


> You are successfully doing what we (who are not) want to. What is the step by step process and procedure for converting, exporting and importing Uber data from its origin into an Excel spreadsheet or into a format that we can learn and use to our advantage?
> 
> Insert ... partners.uber.com ... in your search engine and sign in to your Uber account and all of your Uber financial records will be available to you. You can research the info and print it out. Hope this helps.
> 
> Out of curiosity, just where does one find the "email CSV" button? I opened up the earnings report pages and all were listed, bot I could not locate the "email CSV" button. Thanks in advance.


Unleaded: I don't download CSV files from UBER anymore. I just export my data from MyRideTrac. I use the RIDER/NORIDER buttons so I can track my empty rides. The spreadsheet the app sends me is great for my records/analysis and tax reporting. Hope this helps.


----------



## uber.panda

Hi, I am a new user - I am trying to download data regarding pay statements from Uber website but unable to do so. 

If you click on the link in the weekly statements sent to your email, it takes you to a webpage which has three options --> "Email CSV", "Print Statement" & "Earnings Help". 

The EMAIL CSV BUTTON is unresponsive. Can someone please confirm? I am still waiting to hear back from Uber support


----------



## Clothahump

Guys....it's not rocket surgery. I simply set up a spreadsheet with 31 days. In the first columns, I have Uber payouts. I then duplicated them for Lyft payouts. I try to cash out Uber every day or every other day; I let Lyft do the automatic weekly payment.

I track the amount paid and the tolls reimbursed and any unreimbursed expenses (save your receipts for these!), which I then subtract from the amount paid to get a daily gross. Add up the daily gross to get monthly gross. Add the Uber monthly gross and the Lyft monthly gross together to get total gross.

I track my mileage each day, starting and ending. I use an app called TMM (TrackMy Mileage). At the end of the month, I export a csv file and mail it to myself, then I open it, clean it up and save it as an Excel file. Take the total miles, multiply by the IRS rate and subtract that from the total gross income to get net income for the month. That's what I'll pay taxes on. I then duplicate the tab, change the name to next month, clear out the data and have at it for a new month.

I have an annual recap tab that gives me the summary of all the months. Easy as pie, took me about 10 minutes to put it together. I'll share it if you want.


----------



## BobbyFK

Clothahump said:


> Guys....it's not rocket surgery. I simply set up a spreadsheet with 31 days. In the first columns, I have Uber payouts. I then duplicated them for Lyft payouts. I try to cash out Uber every day or every other day; I let Lyft do the automatic weekly payment.
> 
> I track the amount paid and the tolls reimbursed and any unreimbursed expenses (save your receipts for these!), which I then subtract from the amount paid to get a daily gross. Add up the daily gross to get monthly gross. Add the Uber monthly gross and the Lyft monthly gross together to get total gross.
> 
> I track my mileage each day, starting and ending. I use an app called TMM (TrackMy Mileage). At the end of the month, I export a csv file and mail it to myself, then I open it, clean it up and save it as an Excel file. Take the total miles, multiply by the IRS rate and subtract that from the total gross income to get net income for the month. That's what I'll pay taxes on. I then duplicate the tab, change the name to next month, clear out the data and have at it for a new month.
> 
> I have an annual recap tab that gives me the summary of all the months. Easy as pie, took me about 10 minutes to put it together. I'll share it if you want.


Would you share it with me?

Thank you very much


----------



## Clothahump

BobbyFK said:


> Would you share it with me?
> 
> Thank you very much


You should be able to get it here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8wiv4gp2f8e2aig/Driving.xlsx?dl=0
And anyone else who wants to use it.

Instructions for using it are pretty much in the post that I made earlier. The formulas are already in place, so all you have to do is put in your payout amount and toll reimbursement on the proper days.

Edited to add: I just noticed that I don't have all the formulas in on the annual summary page. Easy enough - click on the box for the gross, type in =, then go to the tab for that month and click on the field with the gross total for the month. Same for the mileage expense. Manually enter any other expenses and voila!


----------



## BobbyFK

Awesome thank you!


----------



## Clothahump

You're quite welcome. Hope it helps!


----------

